# Watched Threads



## Venod (22 May 2015)

I have the" Found a bargain" thread on my thread watch list but I only get notifications of new posts for a limited time after I read a post in that thread, should I get notifications of all posts ? I would hate to miss a bargain.


----------



## martint235 (22 May 2015)

You should only get one notification until you go back and read the thread. There could be lots of posts but only that first notification if you don't act on it.


----------



## Shaun (22 May 2015)

martint235 said:


> You should only get one notification until you go back and read the thread. There could be lots of posts but only that first notification if you don't act on it.



Correct ... and once you've read the thread upto the latest page/posts it resets the alert and the next post will trigger a new alert.


----------

